# Dentist in DF



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

If anyone lives in Mexico City and has personal experience with a dentist who actually knows what they're doing, I'd appreciate the info. I'm looking for one just for a cleaning and check-up. If you know the approximate price, that would also be helpful. I'm not interested in the clinics which specifically serve the rich and expats. Thanks.


----------



## sara99 (Aug 14, 2014)

is no good idea to write addresses here!! clean you can do at every "corner". 200peso or more, you will feel and see if it is a good place for you. if the dentist "want" (personally) he will give you advice for more work automaticly (like your check). not everybody has all material or instruments. some are specialist for amalgan only. some for children only and so. some work without water. not everybody can with foreigner other are very happy to do work for foreigner. depend on "".


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sara99 said:


> is no good idea to write addresses here!! clean you can do at every "corner". 200peso or more, you will feel and see if it is a good place for you. if the dentist "want" (personally) he will give you advice for more work automaticly (like your check). not everybody has all material or instruments. some are specialist for amalgan only. some for children only and so. some work without water. not everybody can with foreigner other are very happy to do work for foreigner. depend on "".


The dentist I use in Mexico City is not "at the corner" but has a modern office with all the equipment and water (of course!) that any dentist I've used in the US has had and accepts patients of all ages. What do you mean by "depend on"?


----------



## sara99 (Aug 14, 2014)

muy bien, so you can recommend this place to this member. 

But I think to read he want advice for places where local pobres use dental, an other level. is cheaper and very familiar there but not all service dental in every office. 
resina for exemple not 500peso, 350 peso - is there 150 -200peso actually for me.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sara99 said:


> muy bien, so you can recommend this place to this member.
> 
> But I think to read he want advice for places where local pobres use dental, an other level. is cheaper and very familiar there but not all service dental in every office.


I believe you have misunderstood the OP's post. I think what he meant was he didn't want a dentist who caters to wealthy Mexicans and expats (by the way, I'm not one of them) but rather to one who deals with middle-class people, not one whose patients are poor.


----------

